# Internet Explorer nach Firefox Deinstallation wieder als Standardbrowser definieren?



## preko (15. April 2005)

Hi,

ich habe auf einem Win2003 Standard Server Firefox deinstalliert, der als Standardbrowser eingerichtet war.

Nun werden alle neuen Webverknüpfungen mit dem Firefox Symbol dargestellt und das System versucht mit dem Firefox zu öffnen, was natürlich nicht mehr geht und öffnet dann ein Fenster, in dem das Programm eingegeben werden soll, mit dem das öffnen durchgeführt wird. Wählt man nun den IE, funktioniert das ganze auch.

Nur möchte ich, dass der IE künftig direkt als Standardbrowser angesprochen wird. Wie gehe ich am besten vor?


Besten Dank und 
viele Grüße,
preko


----------



## michaelwengert (15. April 2005)

Also bei WinXP startest du den IE und gehst auf Extras - Internetoptionen.
Dann gehst du auf Programme. 
Dort gibt es ein Hacken " Auf Internet Explorer als Standardbrowser prüfen"
Wenn du den reinmachst fragt er beim Start des IE ob du ihn als Standard machen willst

Müsste bei Win2003 sicher auch so ähnlich gehen.


----------



## preko (15. April 2005)

Sorry, hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.

Hatte ich schon gemacht, aber es funktioniert nicht.


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Stiffmeisrwe (15. April 2005)

hmm da seh ich so nix mehr ausse dass du auf eine datei gehst die mit firefox geöffnet wird und mit rechtsklick draufklickst dann auf -->öffnen mit...--> programm aus einer liste auswählen...--> den haken "Dateityp immer mit ausgewähltem Programm starten" aktivierst und dann IE auswählst...
probiers so wenns nich geht weiß ich so nix mehr aber mir fällt bestimmt noch was ein...

P.S. was willst überhaupt mit IE der is 

Viel zu langsam (FF is fast doppelt so schnell)
Viel zu unsicher...(da bringen auch alle updates nich viel da die attacke gegen den IE quasi gegen microsoft geht)
Zu unhandlich (FF is viel bequemer )
da fällt mir nix mehr ein aber FF is besser ^^

mfg
Sascha


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. April 2005)

*Re: Internet Explorer nach Firefox Deinstallation wieder als Standardbrowser definier*

Bevor noch weitere exotische Tipps kommen. Ab Windows 2000 existiert in der Systemsteuerung (bzw. im Startmenü) der Menüpunkt »Programmzugriff und -standards«. Darunter kann man Standardprogramme einstellen (Browser / E-Mail klient, etc.)


----------



## MCIglo (15. April 2005)

*Re: Internet Explorer nach Firefox Deinstallation wieder als Standardbrowser definier*

Erst ab SP3, welches wiederum niemand isntallieren sollte, der nicht auf Visual Studio .net angewiesen ist!
(Stichwort: DRM und TCPA)


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. April 2005)

*Re: Internet Explorer nach Firefox Deinstallation wieder als Standardbrowser definier*

[SP3:]Welches niemand installieren braucht, der immer schön fleissig alle Patches einzeln auf seinen Server spielt.

Aber: Wer wegen DRM und TCPA seinen Server NICHT updatet, ist selbst schuld, wenn der Server irgendwann ... von jemand anderem gewartet wird.

Wenn ich mir so die Sicherheitslücken im MS Security Bulletin anschaue, was für Sicherheitslücken im System existieren, wenn man es nicht patcht.


----------



## MCIglo (16. April 2005)

*Re: Internet Explorer nach Firefox Deinstallation wieder als Standardbrowser definier*

Man kann alle Sicherheitsupdates auch ohne SP3 isntallieren.
Habe Win2k mit SP3 (wegen VS .net) und mein system ist bis auf SP4 auf aktuellem Stand. Alle Sicherheitsrelevanten Updates drauf.


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. April 2005)

*Re: Internet Explorer nach Firefox Deinstallation wieder als Standardbrowser definier*



			
				MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man kann alle Sicherheitsupdates auch ohne SP3 isntallieren.


Was ich schon geschrieben habe, mit anderen Worten 
Hab Dir ja zugestimmt


----------

